# Top notch Waterborne Finish



## mckenziedrums (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh.. I should add this:

Waterborne still doesn't get you that depth and glow of oil or traditional solvent based finishes. There is an easy cure for this though.

*First coat:* Waterlox Tung oil (or pick whatever modified tung you want to use… pure tung takes too long to dry)

*Second coat:* Zinnser Shellac Sealcoat (the best barrier coat on the market, period.)

*Final coats:* Whatever finish you want… in this case water borne top coats.

That method allows you to get the beauty of an oil/solvent based finish with the safety and slightly more ecofriendly waterborne products.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

while I am a General Finish fan, your schedule with the waterlox and seal coat is dead on point… nice write


----------

